# Wanna see your under 50 pound pits



## gamer

Anyone have pits under 50 pounds? Lets show them off


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Here's Neela... she's currently around 45 pounds... In this picture she's 40

















This is indigo Pre-babies (my bully) She's at 50 pounds here... now that she's fully mature she floats between 50 and 55 pounds and so do all three of her chillrens...

EDIT: The orange dog is also about 50 pounds... heck, all of my dogs are about 50 pounds lmfao


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Here's my 46 pounder......Full grown


----------



## gamer

Thanks they are nice looking dogs.


----------



## reddoggy

Here's my booger, Sweet Pea


















She's tippin scales at 43lbs overfed, can condition her down to 36


----------



## Aximus Prime

My boy is 46 lbs at 7.3 months old:


----------



## pitbulllover27870

jake 49 lbs


----------



## Czar




----------



## 9361

This is my girl Helena. She is 3 years old... she ranges low 40's to high 40's... right now she's probably about 47lbs.. but shes a total couch potato. Before she was injured and I was walking her a lot and doing more with her she was 43lbs... So... 47 is her "chain weight" aka "couch weight" HAHA I can only speculate what she would be fully conditioned.. but due to bad knee's.. we won't know with this one.

back when we did some biking



























Still looks good... definitely not fat, what a vet would consider "healthy weight" but not conditioned now..


----------



## aimee235

She's under 50


----------



## performanceknls

trigger is RBJ and was about 48lbs


















Siren his sister is 35-38lbs









Trinity about 44lbs

















Tasha goes back to some OFRN 45lbs

















Justice a caragan dog is 42lbs









Crush another Caragan dog at 42









Riot RBJ 35lbs









Typhoon 43lbs in this picture but normally 45









Tempest her half sister at 45lbs









Monsoon 45-48lbs









Dixie 43lbs









Most of my dogs are under 50lbs


----------



## gamer

very nice dogs everyone


----------



## Czar

lisa you have some incredible looking dogs


----------



## dixieland

Pretty Girl usually ranges in between 45-50 lbs.


----------



## MY MIKADO

This my girl Vendetta she is almost 15 months and weighs between 44-48#


----------



## melrosdog

Ellis 43#


----------



## meno222

here is my chinaman/frisco dog 40lbs. condition and about 43 lbs regular


----------



## gamer

meno222 said:


> here is my chinaman/frisco dog 40lbs. condition and about 43 lbs regular


He is very nice!


----------



## Elvisfink

Poison Ivy 11 1/2 months old 38Lbs.


----------



## wheezie

14 months, 42 lbs and thats winter weight


----------



## PatienceFlame

Riley @ 10 months 43 pounds


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great dogs every one.  I wish I could play but Dosia's a good 75lbs. He's a big boy.


----------



## DoomsDayPits

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [278236] :: BIG WHITE'S BUCK FIFTY

to see the pic you have to click on the ped sorry, she was about 28-30lbs she was our little fifty and the smallest one we have ever owned. She was my daughters dog pretty much and we will miss her.

RIP lil miss fifty


----------



## buzhunter

Nice dog. RIP


----------



## SEO

Your dog looks allot like my Chi Chi. She is a Jeep/Redboy with some Chinaman.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Bodacious weighs 50 most of the time but occasionally when she is really playing hard she goes down a couple of lbs.


----------



## slinky

This is Zeba at 14 months and 44 pounds. She 's hasnt been seriously conditioned yet, but is generally pretty fit.


----------



## Sydney

Sydney usually stays around 48lbs-50lbs


----------



## meganc66

She doesn't really look it, but Rudi is 47 lbs! ^o^


----------



## American_Pit13

Bumble Bee 42lbs








Mae 49lbs


----------



## SEO

Sydney said:


> Sydney usually stays around 48lbs-50lbs


Like that big girl, very nice.


----------



## bahamutt99

Arg. I'm posting from my phone and I guess I cant upload directly from this. anyway, my girls are both under 50. you can see them in my albums.


----------



## Chinadog

44lbs could stand to loose about 3lbs

Scrappy


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Here is Peanut 48 lbs @ 2 years old


----------



## bahamutt99

Terra generally sits at 45 lbs, I've had her as low as 37, and my goal weight for her is about 40 lbs within the next month. (I go more by look and feel than weight.)


















Loki has been as fat as 51 pounds, as low as 42, and is couch-fit at 46.


----------

